# door alarm contacts



## jackster (Dec 3, 2005)

My Problem Is The Front Door Contact, It Wont Set The Alarm When Exiting The Home, If I Take The Switch Apart And Touch The Wires And Set The Alarm Then Take Them Apart It Works, Same When Entering Pulling The Wires Apart It Gives Off The Bleeping As It Should, But Put It All Back Together And It Fails Again, I Really Need Answers Asap Please . Thanks


----------



## PaulJ (Jan 13, 2006)

Did you install the system yourself? If not you might call the security company that installed it and have them come out and check it. They should do it free of charge.


----------



## Home Alarm Specialist (Feb 11, 2008)

It could be faulty wiring or a bad sensor.  It could also be a problem with installation.  Is it embedded in the door?  The door sensor itself could be pushed to far into the hole.  It could also be a problem with the door alignment not matching up perfectly.  Many times, dark doors can warp slightly from the heat over the years.  If it is an old system this may be the case.

Either way I would highly suggest having a professional out to take a look.  Doors are the primary point of entry for burglars and you need your monitoring to be right on point.


----------



## CraigFL (Feb 12, 2008)

First, I'm assuming this is the little pushbutton switch that's activitated by the door jam pushing on it.  I've seen some of those switches become faulty and actually can be pushed too far in. In other words, with the switch pushbutton all the way out, the switch is OPEN. When you push the button in, the switch is CLOSED. But, if you push the button in even farther, the swich goes to OPEN again and therefore the alarm system can't be set.  This may be happening because there is so little clearance in most door jams that the switch is pushed in too far. Personally, I would just replace this switch with a new one since they are not expensive. Trying to repair it will just be aggravating because it may not work consistantly.

P.S. I hate it when people resurrect old posts!


----------

